# GTX260 or GTX275



## eding1 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi. First of all, big thanks for this wonderfull app. Sorry for any language problems, because I'm from Spain.
I think that W1zzard can answer my question:

I recently bought a second hand GTX275 at eBay. The card hasn't any sticker or identifier on it. So I've used GPU-Z and it says is a PNY Geforce GTX275.
The card works well, but I've seen that the fan is always set to 60%. (With Nibitor: minDutyCicle=60%) while most GTX275 (Including the official PNY BIOS) sets the minDutycicle to 40%.

Could this be an overclocked GTX260 or GTX260+ with a GTX275 flashed bios? or it is impossible... The clock speeds are the same as the default GTX275, but I don't understand the 60% fan speed...

The GPU-Z tells me this: 

http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/3659/gtx275.png

The most important information (I think) is the 240 Shaders (only GTX275). Is this GPU-Z Shader count reliable? or it can be easily modificable with a GTX275 bios offering 240 shaders, but with a real 216 shaders hardware?

If it's a real GTX275, why the fan is set to 60%?

I can upload the bios if you want.

Thank you very much for your patience (too many questions).


----------



## vega22 (Dec 22, 2009)

i cant see the pic but i would belive what gpuz says, a bios cant make more cudacores appear from nothing.

maybe card is non ref and needs to spin faster?


----------



## qamulek (Dec 22, 2009)

I have an 8800gts512 that I used a bios edit/flash to set the default speed to 60% to reduce temperatures(stock was something around 30% at idle).  I'm unsure if a gtx260 would crash if it was flashed to a gtx275 bios...(just a bet I'm guessing it would crash)


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 22, 2009)

the shader count is reliable and there is no way to change it via bios flash on gt200


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 22, 2009)

its simple whomever sold you the gpu used a bio editer to increase the fan speed thus meaning the card stays cooler.  something many of us do if not by using software  then by bios themselves i dont see what the problem is here as it just means ur card stays cooler which means it will have a longer life span as more heat means shorter life span


----------



## SystemViper (Dec 22, 2009)

yea, i always use rivatuner and rock up the fanspeeds..


----------



## MKmods (Dec 22, 2009)

Fans are set to lower speeds from the manufacture to keep the cards quiet. 

You can use a program  (RivaTuner is one) to raise or lower the fan speed depending on the temperature of the video card.


----------



## eding1 (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you so much for your answers.


----------

